# Help!!



## Frankie (May 27, 2016)

Hello I started a flock earlier this spring. Today I went and let my birds out, I went back to check on them a couple hours later and noticed one was missing. I found her still on the roost. Looking tired ( half to fully closed eyes) feathers all puffed out just sitting there. She is one of my more flighty birds and she didn't even budge when I touched her. Was wondering if anybody had any idea what could be causing this? She is going into quarantine as we speak. Didn't notice any wounds or anything and no weird poops or nothing.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Has she been laying? Any chance of knowing when she last laid?

Generally when they are standing around all puffed up there is an infection some where. In this case it could be from internal laying if she's not laid an egg in a while. 

She would probably benefit from a broad spectrum antibiotic and make certain she stays hydrated and takes in some amount of food. Making up a loose mash with their feed helps. I've always kept Kaytee hand rearing formula for cage birds on hand. The birds really enjoy it and even those not feeling well are willing to give it a go.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I agree with Robin. My first thought was eggbound... maybe cocci or worms. How old is she and what does her poop look like? Inspect her closely for lice/mites especially around the vent area.


----------



## Frankie (May 27, 2016)

She hasn't started laying yet. They're at about 20 weeks though.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I would go with cocci and treat for that. It could be worms or eggbound. I usually treat for cocci first with any sick chicken. But that's me.


----------



## Frankie (May 27, 2016)

She seems to be doing way better. Way more perky and alert plus eating and drinking


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's good.


----------



## Frankie (May 27, 2016)

So that chicken has been in quarantine and on medication since the other day. To be honest since the first day we put her in she started acting more perky and happy. She seems to be doing good. Her poop all looks normal. How long should I keep her separated from the flock?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would let her out. It's possible she's starting to feel the changes going on. I've seen some look uncomfortable until they actually begin laying eggs. That whole hormone thing can knock them out of kilter.

Yours sounds like she's having a rougher time, none of mine ever stood around all puffed up.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea, let the poor girl out. Hope she stays well.


----------

